

Pure stupidity: Question paper on Web Administration for Engineering Undergrads - channi
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0ByvW1taoXB_pNlBNVE1FZkxON0U/

======
channi
Here's the question paper of subject 'Web Administration' by my university
(Punjab Technical University) for Software Engineering Undergrads. I still
can't reason out the level of stupidity my eyes see in this, or the logic that
how can an 'engineer' come up with such loose end noobish questions. My eyes
bleed.

